# Do you know this company? Logo identity



## Jelly (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone know this roofing company?
I only have the logo in the picture. I believe they are located / headquartered in Minnesota.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/3391363812.html


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow that's dumb to commit a crime with lettering on your get away vehicle.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

It's been deleted do share.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Was a picture of a truck with some kind of logo vaguely resembling a house. No names or numbers could be seen, three images really fuzzy.


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

The link doesnt work anymore


----------



## carlwatson (Nov 3, 2012)

The image has been deleted, kindly share it again mate.


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

You just searched in net and find out the details about tha company and logo.And try to know about their products too.
__________________________________________________
contractor Los Angeles


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

The link still doesnt work http://www.emergencyroofer.co.uk


----------



## snowenvy (Jan 5, 2013)

It worked for me


----------

